# MoDi Twins-Need help, please read!



## MinneGirl

Hi Everyone,

If you have modi twins, I would so appreciate any/all responses. I am 11+1 pregnant with MoDi twins. We had our ultrasound yesterday and baby A measured 7 days ahead of baby B. Right away the doctor starting talking about grim outcomes and TTTS. We feel devestated and confused. 

I have been doing research non-stop since yesterday and can't find much information on how bad this gestational size difference is. She referred us to a high risk OBGYN for further testing in two weeks. Which seems like eternity to wait.

For some background, at our 8 week ultrasound, baby b was 3 days behind baby a-so she seems to think that the additional few days is what is very alarming.

Thanks for reading and any input-good or bad.


----------



## lizziedripping

I had fraternals hun, so have no direct experience of this, but there are som elovely ladies on here who have and I'm sure will be happy to help.

Welcome, and congratulations on your twin pregnancy. All I do know is that Docs talk alot of statsitics and probable outcomes, but they aren't always right hun. I recommend cautious optimism at all times. Good luck xxx


----------



## bobekah

Mine are Fraternal twins too...so I dont have any info on the Moni Twins. I do know that whenever they measure my twins they are from a few days apart all the way to 6...if it helps any!


----------



## ni2ki

Hey, im carrying modis too, i had a rather large size difference too from 8 weeks, now im 17, i get scanneed every 2 weeks, theyre same size now, i had the whole docs saying its not looking good, had midwife say to forget about them too, theyre bigger and stronger than ever, just try not to worry as hard as it seems, whatll be will be, i hope all the best for you, just dont google it, itll just scare you xx congrats xx


----------



## bek74

I didn't want to read and run but I had Fraternals also. Even with IVF and fraternals mine is measured up to a week about. 1st they were a day or so different and then it went to 5 days and I think 6 days so try not to worry, easier said than done I know. 
All the best..


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks for your responses! I will be praying like I've never prayed before.


----------



## BeckyD

I'm expecting mcda twins and we were scanned 12 weeks then 16 now every 2 till 24.
I put up a link to a national geographic doc earlier. the twins in there are mcda.
x


----------



## ni2ki

Whats mcda? Sorry dont know the abbreviation x


----------



## ni2ki

Just googled it, never heard of them being called that before, think its just different ab for it, same thing though, have you had any complications? Do you know if youre having a v labour yet? Im aactuaally hoping for csec now because of my cardiac arrythmia, dunno if i'll be able to cope in labour x


----------



## MinneGirl

Becky, were your twins always the exact same size at scans?


----------



## Laura2919

Hiya. I have frats but my girls measured differently. My friend had mo/di twins and one was born weighing 5lb11 and the other was 6lb12


----------



## Deux

Just wanted to say I had MoDi and they measured differently from the start...remember, these sonograms are estimates!!!!!! Baby B measured smaller the entire time, at one point they became very concerned over his abdominal measurement, and at my last ultrasound she only measured him at 4lbs 7oz. 4 days later I went into labor, he weighed 5lb 2oz so she must have been a little off. Since you are having modi, there is always a chance of TTTS, and you will be watched very closely:) Good luck hun, everyone is different but I'm sure it will all be ok.


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks so much Deux! It is reassuring to hear that yours measured differently and didn't end up developing TTTS. I can only hope I get as lucky!


----------



## mamato2more

MinneGirl said:


> Thanks for your responses!  I will be praying like I've never prayed before.

That can do wonders...Praying for you hon! Keep us posted!


----------



## chetnaz

Hi hun, firstly congrats on your twin pregnancy, secndly please dont panic. My boys are MoDi and there was 6 days difference between them in my first scan (12 week scan - which is when I found out I was carrying twins). He soon caught up though and although throughout my pregnancy twin 2 was always a little smaller than twin 1 but nothing major, a few ounce difference. Like you, the moment I found out I was terrified as they reffered me to a consultant and a different hospital straight away which deals with risky pregnancies and my consultant was very grim when I first met her - telling me all about ttts and how if they get it "both feutuses may die!" She put it in such a orrible scary way that i complained and got reffered to a diff consultant who was lovely and put me at ease. The truth of the matter is that ttts occurs in only 20% of modi pregnancies and even then its not all doom and gloom, there are ways they can treat it. Keep a positive attitude and try not to get anxious and dont google!! I scared myself shitless by googling stuff and I worried and panicked over nothing! Good luck and keep us posted and if you ever need to chat or ask questions, dont hesitate to private message me. x


----------



## MinneGirl

Thank you all so much. Your words are very reassuring. I will let you know how our appt goes..one more week of waiting.


----------



## BeckyD

One of mine is slightly smaller than the other. At the 20 week scan she was estimated about 10% less. 
However, the thing they have always stressed they were looking at at my appointments were the levels of amniotic fluids being ok around both babies.


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks, Becky!


----------



## okciv

My girls never measured more than a day apart and still got TTTS, I don't think the size necessarily matters as much as other signs like amount of fluid etc.


----------



## bek74

okciv said:


> My girls never measured more than a day apart and still got TTTS, I don't think the size necessarily matters as much as other signs like amount of fluid etc.

Okciv, I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeckyD

Ok. I am now near my notes. 
Here are my measurements for my scans - annoyingly as you get different sonographers, sometimes twin 1 and twin 2 are reversed!! One of these days I am going to put them all into excel so that I can plot how they have grown.

Crown to rump.
12w+1d 57.4mm and 54.5mm
12w+4d 62.0mm and 61.0mm

Head Circumference
16w+4d 138.0mm and 130.0mm
18w+4d 155.7mm and 153.6mm
20w+4d 178.9mm and 175.2mm


Abdominal Circumference
16w+4d 115.0mm and 106.0mm
18w+4d 134.9mm and 130.8mm
20w+4d 158.6mm and 144.9mm
22w+4d 178.3mm and 168.3mm

Femur Length
16w+4d 21.0mm and 20.0mm
18w+4d 29.0mm and 27.0mm
20w+4d 33.3mm and 32.8mm
22w+4d 38.2mm and 35.8mm

The only time they have done an estimated weight was at the 20week scan. At this stage they said 368 and 325g.

x


----------

